# If I have an interesting title, will you guys comment on my bad art?



## Yarnchu (Jul 21, 2009)

SO yeah....last time I posted a pic here I thought it was horrible and avoided the thing like a plague for fear of what you guys thought of it. But....I'm not that bad, honest!

http://www.disktech.net/kaki/pictures/OP_3692.jpg
http://www.disktech.net/kaki/pictures/OP_3884.png
http://www.disktech.net/kaki/pictures/OP_3911.jpg
http://www.disktech.net/kaki/pictures/OP_3953.png

Yeah, it's mostly Kirby. Bite me.

EDIT: I totally have a DA now. http://vaporchu8.deviantart.com/

Yar, I have new sprite in it, but this is a drawing thread...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's try this drawing thing again.*

*bites*

Yeah no. Your art looks very good. I especially like the pose of the Totodile ^^

However what bothers me slightly is the last one. Muuuch too circular. I think Kirby has a liiitle more shape than that...course, I could be wrong considering the last time I played the games...
You...used the Circle tool in Paint, correct?


----------



## brandman (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's try this drawing thing again.*

Did you draw it or MS Paint it?


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's try this drawing thing again.*

Yeah, that last one I cheated a bit. But it wasn't in Paint, but rather an oekaki. That's where all of the pics I have posted were done.

EDIT: Here is something I DID draw in Paint....hence the blockyness. I did this the day I got my tablet.

http://kirby.classicgaming.gamespy.com/gallery/albums/userpics/12964/kirby.PNG

Yes, those are house slippers on his feet rather than the normal red shoes. And yes, I do believe them to be shoes and not just red feet.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's try this drawing thing again.*

Hmm... the ice dragon is very cute ^^ I don't really get what the Totodile's doing, though... or maybe I just didn't look hard enough.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Let's try this drawing thing again.*

It was a Water Gun of some sorts...I think.

MOAR KAKI STUFF

Kirby vs Meta Knight. Based on Super Star/Ultra/Fun Pak, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Let's try this drawing thing again.*

Well looky here.....Ho-Oh done in the oekaki...


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Let's try this drawing thing again.*







Sorry bout letting this die(if anyone actually cared enough about my art). If you guys want, I could post a drawing based on an old design for Marill(with Sugimori-style shading).


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: My DA. With random crap in it.*

http://vaporchu8.deviantart.com/art/Haunter-for-Halloween-142005820

Yargh, how do I post images directly from my DA? This would make posting my sprites everywhere much easier.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: My DA. With random crap in it.*

Copy the download link and put it in IMG tags.

Anyway, Haunter looks pretty good. I think that the anatomy isn't quite right; there may be an extra spike needed on it's back but the shading style and BG look great. c:


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: My DA. With random crap in it.*

Oh. Thanks! And I guess thanks for the watch as well. ^_^


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: My DA. With random crap in it.*







It is hard to capture. See the Ultra Balls?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: My DA. With random crap in it.*

HAHAHAHAHAHA Talk about good humor!

Something I totally don't have when it comes to bringing up funny jokes.
So far the first picture of yours I acctualy liked(sorry if I offended you).

The details are fine, and the pose is just hilarious.
P.S. What tools do you use to draw/paint these?


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: My DA. With random crap in it.*



Lars The Turtwig said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA Talk about good humor!
> 
> Something I totally don't have when it comes to bringing up funny jokes.
> So far the first picture of yours I acctualy liked(sorry if I offended you).
> ...


That's okay. I don't really think my drawings are all that great really. I'm more of a pixel art person myself.

I drew that in an oekaki using the pencil tool for a base sketch, the airbrush tool(and textures) for the coloring, the burn and soft tools to adjust the colors, and the pen tool to create the outlines.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: My DA. With random crap in it.*

WOW. I last posted in November? Can't believe it's been two months.







Fake Fire/Rock type starter. Called Firint. Based on an old sprite of mine.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: superyoshi's two month bumper*

All I can say is that it's a huge improvement from what you posted last. Sugimori style attempt, right? I should try that sometime...


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: superyoshi's two month bumper*

Yes. But I made the lines too thick.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: superyoshi's two month bumper*







More Kirby art kay.







Hey look, that thar be a Kabutops. DA made this one slightly darker, so what you see here is the original. If you wish to see the darker version, just check it out on my DA.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: My DA. With random crap in it.*



superyoshi888 said:


> WOW. I last posted in November? Can't believe it's been two months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great!

I wish I had photoshop and all that crap so I could improve...


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: superyoshi's two month bumper*







Snorlax is awesome.


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: superyoshi's two month bumper*







If you haven't figured out by now that I'm a big Kirby fan then you can have a boot to the head.


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: superyoshi's two month bumper*







Tiny eared Pichu a go go!


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 12, 2010)

Made with a mouse.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 12, 2010)

I quite like the Pichu, especially its expression; the body looks a bit long for the general proportions of a Pichu, though.

The Kirby one is fun too, but how the shadows are not "attached" to the feet give the slight impression that they are floating. The background is done nicely, though, with the blend of colors.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 11, 2010)

Bleh, should I really be reviving this? Oh well. Here's a little doodle I made:







Dude has a cube.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jul 12, 2010)

superyoshi888 said:


>


Haha that's cute. I'm curious why he has a Rubiks Cube o.o


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 24, 2010)

Well uh, I have a whole lotta stuff to update this thread with....I'll just put the good stuff here. :]































First one is a drawing of Wotter done with that texture shading I like to do, the middle two is Epic Yarn fanart(Fire Kirby and a fan character), one is just Kirby hanging from a Warpstar, and the last one is Bachulu in the style that Ken Sugimori used for R/B/G/S.


----------



## Missile (Nov 24, 2010)

I think you did very well! The feet on Oshawott look a bit off, and it's eyes seem a bit too big. Otherwise it's very nice, and I love how you did the shading! Although, switching from lines to dots in the shading were a bit confusing. I personally like to stick with just dots or just lines.

I'm speechless about the _Kirby's Epic Yarn_ fanart. It looks simply amazing! It looks just like yarn! I love it! Very very good!

Wow, the R/B/Y/G/S Bachuru looks great! You tackled the style with ease, my friend. It's simply fabulous, and the way Bachuru stands up is adorable!

All in all, your title's amazing, and your drawings are simply fabulous! Keep up the good work, I would definitely love to see more of your art works. :3


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 25, 2010)

Well I have nothing else to do so:


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 25, 2010)

Just dropping by to say that the old/new Sugimori art looks fantastic. I think you should try to make the colours a bit more natural in order to further mimic Sugimori's original style but it doesn't change that it's an interesting style that hasn't really been attempted much as far as I've seen. Good job!


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 26, 2010)

Kai Lucifer said:


> Just dropping by to say that the old/new Sugimori art looks fantastic. I think you should try to make the colours a bit more natural in order to further mimic Sugimori's original style but it doesn't change that it's an interesting style that hasn't really been attempted much as far as I've seen. Good job!


Hmm, I'll keep that in mind next time. :]







I've been in an artsy mood recently.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 2, 2010)

Koffing times 2! I did the R/B Koffing cause I really like its design. :]


----------

